# Hey! TUG looks different!



## Passepartout (May 7, 2014)

Is it just me or my computer, but TUG is all white now. Most of the blue is gone. Did I miss something?

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2014)

no idea...appears to be a change in the template.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2014)

actually looking closer, it appears to be exactly the same, its just missing many of the blue colored "bars" and line dividers and shading and such between many of the sections of each page.

im not quite sure whats happened, but it certainly wasnt deliberate and I doubt itll be permanent =)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> actually looking closer, it appears to be exactly the same, its just missing many of the blue colored "bars" and line dividers and shading and such between many of the sections of each page.
> 
> im not quite sure whats happened, but it certainly wasnt deliberate and I doubt itll be permanent =)



It appears to me that the problem is with the background image.  Either the image file was deleted or the link to the image file is corrupted.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2014)

there isnt actually any background image...what is missing is the blue graphic/shading in and around all individual "boxes" within the various forum posts.

dont think its a configuration issue, if I had to guess its a permissions issue somewhere...because that formatting/etc is still present in the admin section.


----------



## uscav8r (May 7, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> there isnt actually any background image...what is missing is the blue graphic/shading in and around all individual "boxes" within the various forum posts.
> 
> dont think its a configuration issue, if I had to guess its a permissions issue somewhere...because that formatting/etc is still present in the admin section.



It's more than just the background. The default font is different as well and is harder to read on the screen.

I have faith in you (and your team) to get it sorted out!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2014)

all of that is related to the stylesheets that control the visual layout of the forum...and again it only applies to the public section as the admin panel still has the old version.

rest assured it will get fixed as soon as we discover how it got changed and why etc.

no need to continue to post on how much you hate it, I hate it too...its not a permanent thing.


----------



## davidvel (May 7, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> all of that is related to the stylesheets that control the visual layout of the forum...and again it only applies to the public section as the admin panel still has the old version.
> 
> rest assured it will get fixed as soon as we discover how it got changed and why etc.
> 
> no need to continue to post on how much you hate it, I hate it too...its not a permanent thing.



Brian, I hope this helps. Looking at the page source it shows your .css (stylesheet) at the following URL: http://tugbbs.com/forums/clientscript/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-a5bdb2d7-00002.css 

However, there is no such file at that location.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2014)

ok...appears to be back to normal...anyone else still getting the funky format?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2014)

*Mea culpa*

Was finally getting around to updating our test installation with the update we added here to the main board a while ago.  Had to leave for a social engagement in the middle of things.

Looks like I managed to get something wrong that cross connected the two databases in some way.   I hope everything is back to normal now (at least it's looking normal for me here), and I fervently hope we didn't lose any data.


----------



## SmithOp (May 7, 2014)

I don't know if this is related but Tapatalk now is not showing quoted remarks, the bracketed Quote /Quote show instead.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> I don't know if this is related but Tapatalk now is not showing quoted remarks, the bracketed Quote /Quote show instead.



It might be related, or might not (??).   How's that for a definitive answer?

We also updated to the latest Tapatalk version within the last day or so.

How do other BBcode items like *BOLD* and _italics_ look via Tapatalk?


----------



## amycurl (May 7, 2014)

It looks just fine to me on Tapatalk, incl. bracketed quotes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2014)

I use the HD version, it's still quite buggy in other respects.  The bold and italics work, but here is what I see for the begin quote.  Now that I look at it, begin quote is missing, just the reference to my name and post number.

[quote name="SmithOp" post=1623642]I don't know if this is related but Tapatalk now is not showing quoted remarks, the bracketed Quote /Quote show instead.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pwrshift (May 8, 2014)

Glad to see the old TUG but it looked a little unstable and twice if flipped back to the 'white' pages.

Brian


----------



## Makai Guy (May 8, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> Glad to see the old TUG but it looked a little unstable and twice if flipped back to the 'white' pages.
> 
> Brian



Yeah, things were being worked on from roughly 10pm to 2am last night (EDT).


----------



## Makai Guy (May 11, 2014)

I cleaned out a bunch of "me too" and speculative posts to make this thread easier to follow.


----------

